# Bitch in heat - very strong odour!



## Panda (Sep 21, 2009)

My 15 month old Akita is in heat and it smells very strongly! She never had this smell with her first heat. 

Is this normal or is there some thing wrong?

Thanks in advance. 

Panda and Kira x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I would get her checked out at the vets as it could point towards and infection... possible pyometra.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Panda said:


> My 15 month old Akita is in heat and it smells very strongly! She never had this smell with her first heat.
> 
> Is this normal or is there some thing wrong?
> 
> ...


It is possible to get infections even with a first season my youngest had one and needed anti biotics.

Although Pyometra a very bad uterine infection is mostly associated with older unspayed bitches its doesnt mean that it could be beyond the realms of possibility. You can get two types of Pyometra (uterine infection) too. One is an open and the other closed. With the open you can get a visible discharge depending on how bad the infection is it can range from fairly normal looking to a thick discoloured pus, but at least with that you get an alert something might be up.

With a Closed pyo it is what is says, the uterus seals itelf off, sealing in the infection and pus, so that you dont get any warning until the dog becomes gravely ill and seriously off colour.

As this season is deffinately different to the first, then to be honest for the sake of a vet visit and a consultation charge if it were me I think I would play safe and get it checked out, if it is a minor infection anti biotics can make the difference to it becoming a major infection.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I have had many in season btiches in my time and never smelt anything from them, not even a bloody smell. Def get her checked by the vet in case it's pyo as it can prove fatal very quickly!


----------



## Panda (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice! Just rang the vets and I will take her there in about an hour... I hope everything is ok with her


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

How did she go at vets?


----------



## Panda (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for asking! The smell was from a blocked anal gland (which the vet cleared) and was nothing to do with her season. Just thankful it was nothing serous! Kira is in a bad mood with me now cos the vet muzzled her and she hated it!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Panda said:


> Thanks for asking! The smell was from a blocked anal gland (which the vet cleared) and was nothing to do with her season. Just thankful it was nothing serous! Kira is in a bad mood with me now cos the vet muzzled her and she hated it!


At least you know what it was now, Blocked anal glands can get infected and become very nasty, and can really irritate and be sore, so just as well you went really. Was well worth going.


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

Anal glands are gross, my male doesnt have a problem with his, my female doesnt either but she can express her's herself, the smell is vile : she wasnt happy when we went to the vets for her booster so left him a present!!!!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Good job they are emptied as mine have had anal gland abscesses before now which is very painful for the dog and megga painful for my purse, lol!


----------

